
Show HN: Givero – New charitable search engine with open source features - rasmussondk
https://www.givero.com
======
rasmussondk
Hello, I am the founder of Givero. We just launched, and are excited to share
[https://www.givero.com](https://www.givero.com) with you.

Givero is the search engine for people who want to positively impact the
World.

We donate half of our advertising revenue to good causes like Save the
Children, Eden Reforestation Projects, The Ocean Cleanup and more.

A few Q&As:

* 50% of our gross revenue goes directly to charity.

* Who we are and why we do this: [https://www.givero.com/about](https://www.givero.com/about)

* We get our results from a Bing feed distributor:

Why not directly from Bing? Because Bing requires millions of searches per
month before a direct deal is possible.

Why not your own index then? We tried that and gave up on the idea (we are the
guys behind the now-closed Findx private search engine).

* We are privacy-centric:

We never log your IP-address, and we do not create a search history or
profile.

As opposed to e.g., DuckDuckGo, we are required to pass on your IP to our
search partner.

Our partner only uses the IP-address for fraud prevention and metrics provided
to us.

We have a special agreement that does not allow Bing to use IP-addresses for
personalized ads.

In addition to that, you can opt-out of personalized results on the search
result page.

Our view on privacy:
[https://info.givero.com/privacy/](https://info.givero.com/privacy/).

* We work with full transparency:

We're a Danish company and required by law to publish our accounts yearly, and
we will be releasing monthly reports of earnings and donations.

* We have open source Instant Answers:

Our first IAs are based on DDG's open source IAs:
[https://info.givero.com/developer/](https://info.givero.com/developer/)

* We have open source Search Bangs:

Like DDG's Bangs, but Apache licensed:
[https://github.com/giverosearch/bangs](https://github.com/giverosearch/bangs)

* Read more about Givero here: [https://www.givero.com/faq](https://www.givero.com/faq)

Your comments and feedback are very welcome, and you are also welcome to reach
out to me personally at br@givero.com.

